# Power steering pump noises



## Paulski (Nov 16, 2005)

Sometimes when i start the car, I hear a very short loud pitch sound, kind of like the same noise you hear when your brakes pads are old and squeak(like a metal rubbing against metal sound). i can hear the same sound if I turn the steering wheel against the stops, either left or right, thats why I think its the power steering pump. Its not all the time but I imagine this sound isn't normal? Or is it normal for 2000 altimas? If not, has anyone had this problem before and was it a matter of just replacing the power steering pump?
Thanks
Paul


----------



## 2000SE (Oct 28, 2002)

1st, flush your PS fluid. Use a good synthetic ATF or PSF.

2nd, if you haven't changed your belts and idler pulley, depending on mileage/time, they might be overdue!


----------

